# Help me!



## Giorgos (Oct 24, 2009)

I update to the current ports tree and after i issue a portmaster -L command i started to portmaster each port the needed update. I ended with a broken system. I managed to load gnome by reinstalling it from packages in order to send this message. The main problem was a shared-mime-info and a policykit packages. Can somebody help me to return to a stable system again?


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 24, 2009)

ok i found a very useful tool called portupgrade and called it with parameters -vaP. Until now the process of rebuilding the installed packages goes very well. If at last the desired effect takes place I will inform you.
 So for everyone has a similar problem, try to call "portupgrade -vaP".


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 25, 2009)

so after all night processing of the command portupgrade -vaP i conclude dont use this command


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 25, 2009)

*Need professional assistance*

Ok here is my problem: I have installed a Freebsd 7.2 about a year now and i have configured my system ( hardly and after a long time ) to work properly. I had installed the wine in order to run some windows programs. I wanted to work with flash cs4 and tried to installed it with wine. But no success. Then i decided to install the latest port version of wine. DutchDeamon told me to do a portsnap fetch update to get the latest ports tree. I did it and i upgraded the ports tree to current. Then i installed via ports the wine new version. BUT i considered a good idea to update all the installed software. So i run a portmaster -L command and every package that wanted update i manually ran a portmaster <port-name-to-update> until i started to get some errors. The first one were for shared-mime-info and the for a port called PolicyKit. Without noticed it i firstly broke the compatibility in nvidia driver and client. Trying to fix this, i started to delete and do random shit in the packages and ports. Then i ran a portupgrade -vaP command which to tell the truth i don't know what exactly does. But Freebsd started to do something on the ports relative to dependencies and prepared some packages. I consider that system will be fixed and all ports will finally update accordingly to the fresh port tree. But i encounter many many problems after it finished. The most common one ( that applies iteratively ) is when for example i try to reinstall kde4 it stops and says that a previous version is already installed. When i try to deinstall it prompts a Segmentation fault! and says something about an error code 139. I really need to fix the system, because i have a lot of work to do. ( plus my windows partition does not work, and when i try to repair it with windows installation cd, it does not find the hard disk.) Before a month or so, laptop went off and the company were i bought it, gave me a new one. I hold the previous hard disk. I install it to the new laptop and i manually mounted the filesystems. So from ad0s? the new points are indicated as ad4s?. (why is that?). So i managed to have freebsd again ( in contrast to windows which gives continuously BSODs and installation cd does not finds the hard disk ). 
 I desperately need some help. I'm not a guru of Freebsd. And i dont know where to start. I would like if it's possible to get the previous port tree i had, to erase all modifications i did and reinstall all ports ( my applications ). Or if its possible to have a stable system with the current ports tree.
 Do i have to delete the packages that portupgrade -vaP constructed? Can i return to the initial ports tree i had? Will gnome2 be consistent again ( clock disappeared and some messages appear when it starts ). Would i be able to install kde4 again? Do i have choices? Is there a best plan to follow?
 I know that's a very complicated problem i have, but if anyone here has an idea or in the past did same shit moves as i did and achieved to saved his system please give me a kick start, tip, whatever to get back the system.
 Thanks for your time.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 25, 2009)

No time here to answer.  Perhaps state your exact hardware
configuration, the programs you need most, to where and
which freebsd you have installed, etc.  If kde4 or kde3 won't work, maybe you want gnome-lite? (I run a way lesser
window manager...)  
I see 20 distinct questions in your post.  Maybe an
answer to one of them

```
portmaster -d www/neon28 www/firefox3
```
only, sorry.


----------



## Giorgos (Oct 25, 2009)

thanks for your reply. After i post this thread i continue to experiment with the system. So, portupgrade -vaP did a very well job. What it did as i can figure out is that all the night list the installed applications and made a package for each of it that is based on the current port tree. Then i had the problem of the error 139 in make deinstall, but i found a thread here that supplied a patch for pkg_install called plist.patch . When i applied the patch according to the thread's author advice ( many thanks man you saved me! ) then system came over the 139 error problem and not only that but when i tried to reinstall the packages ( because of the portupgrade process result ) system didn't have to download anything ( except some packages that did not contained in its process ) and quickly installed the new application.
 So, i started before 3 hours to tied up my system.
Conclusion: DutchDaemon proposed the right thing. Fetch the new ports tree in order to get the latest versions. After, only a little research was needed. Intr ( saviour ) from "http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=2014" made this amazing patch that permit the system to act properly. So everything now goes ( until now ) properly in the total upgrade of the system's application.
 One only question, because the space in hard disk after all these packages and because i left and many old packages also in the system grew very much, is there something i can do to remove packages that are not used?


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 25, 2009)

yes.

```
#cd /usr/ports/distfiles
#/bin/ls -lastrS
```
If the above command works, the largest files
will be at the bottom, ones that you *may* want
to delete. (unless you are not with a
broadband connection and want to keep them for
recompiles).  The package files, though, I think
are in another location...
/usr/ports/packages/All probably.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

Don't use _any_ command or 'tool' if you don't know what it does ... would be a more accurate statement. There's no easy and fast way out of this jungle, I'm afraid.

You have to make some choices here: *don't* mix portmaster and portupgrade, they don't share any information, so they both lose track of what you (de)install if you mix them. This will lead to all kinds of errors about missing ports, already installed ports, or other problems.

*Only* use a mix of ports and packages if you understand the difference and if you're able to resolve problems, like version discrepancies, dependency problems, etc.

If you have a reasonably fast computer, I advise you to run a ports-only system using portmaster. If you don't have a lot of processing power, stick to packages only, and use portupgrade *-PP* exclusively to maintain them, or use tools in sysutils/bsdadminscripts to keep packages up to date.

To get out of this mess (if you have the time to do so, and I'm assuming you'll want to use ports), I'd suggest running [cmd=]portmaster -L[/cmd], making a note of the *'root ports'* (first block of output) and the *'leaf ports'* (last block of output), and run [cmd=]portmaster -Rf[/cmd] on each of the ports in those two categories. This will reinstall everything, dependencies included.

Make sure you have an *up-to-date ports tree* before you start this process, and make sure your ports tree is always up to date whenever you install/upgrade/replace any port.

Another option would be to tun [cmd=]pkg_delete -f[/cmd] on every port showing up in pkg_info and starting all over again. You will still need the list of root and leaf ports.

Tip: install ports-mgmt/psearch first, and use the psearch command to find the port directory for any port. Then use a command like [cmd=]portmaster category/portname[/cmd] to install a port (e.g. [cmd=]portmaster www/apache22[/cmd]. This replaces the 'make install clean' command.

Note:
If you want to make a final 'all or nothing effort' on your installed ports as a last resort *now*, run [cmd=]rm /var/db/pkg/pkgdb.db && pkgdb -u[/cmd] and try [cmd=]portupgrade -a[/cmd] if you manage to resolve all of the errors you're likely to get from the pkgdb command. If that works somehow (magically), then stick with portupgrade. If not, all of the above applies.

Oh, and The Handbook is your friend, as always. I'm bowing out of this topic now, enough time invested .. I'm not going to write a separate Handbook.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 25, 2009)

P.S.: separate threads about the same problem merged. Please stick to _one topic per issue_.
P.S.S.: please don't use topic titles like 'Need help!' or 'Need assistance'. Describing the topic is a better option.


----------



## SIFE (Oct 26, 2009)

```
[root@localhost /usr/home/SIFE]# portupgrade -vaP
--->  Session started at: Mon, 26 Oct 2009 05:05:47 +0100
Stale dependency: gnome-screensaver-2.22.2_6 --> libglut-7.0.1_1 -- manually run 'pkgdb -F' to fix, or specify -O to force.
--->  Session ended at: Mon, 26 Oct 2009 05:05:48 +0100 (consumed 00:00:00)
[root@localhost /usr/home/SIFE]#
```
to now the problem does not fix , i had to resinall my sys twice due libglut .


----------

